# KENT Mini Meet October - DATE TIME LOCATION ADDED to 1st pg



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

*SUNDAY 21st OCTOBER*

*The location:- *

Cineworld 
Eureka Leisure Pk 
Ashford, 
TN25 4BN

*Time:-*
10:45am

*My Mobile (in case anyone gets lost) :- *
07971 003 123

*Google Map:- *
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&cr= ... 0528503958

*THE ROUTE :-*

We can wait for 1/2 hour at Cineworld and then set off when everyone is there at approx 11:15am, we can take the inland (non-motorway) route down to the picturesque town of Rye, perhaps stop for a drink and then a short drive out alongside the Grand Military Canal to Appledore and have lunch at the pub in Appledore. I won't book any meals or table as it is difficult to give them numbers depending on who can make it on the day and if you have your other halves with you (I will BTW). There's always another pub if the first one is too busy!

*Here is the route (don't worry about this too much, we'll follow each other):-*
Start out at TN25 4BN,Ashford.
At roundabout take the 1st exit onto Trinity Road - A251.
At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto Fougeres Way - A20Â (signposted Ashford).
Continue forward onto Fougeres Way - A20.Â Entering Ashford.
At roundabout take the 1st exit onto Simone Weil Avenue - A20Â (signposted Canterbury, Faversham).
At T-junction turn right onto Canterbury Road - A28Â (signposted Ashford).
At traffic signals bear left onto Canterbury Road - A28.
Bear left onto Somerset Road - A292.
Keep in right-hand lanes then bear rightÂ (signposted Brenzett).
Continue forward onto Wellesley Road - A292.
Keep in left-hand lanes then bear left onto Station Road - A292.
Bear right onto Beaver Road - A2042.
Bear leftÂ (signposted South Ashford).
Turn left onto Romney Marsh Road - A2042.
At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto Romney Marsh Road - A2042Â (signposted South Ashford).
At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto Romney Marsh Road - A2042Â (signposted Canterbury).
At roundabout take the 1st exit onto Bad Munstereifel Road - A2042Â (signposted Brenzett).
Branch left (signposted Brenzett), then at roundabout take the 1st exit onto the A2070Â (signposted Brenzett).
At roundabout take the 1st exit onto the A2070.
Continue forward onto the A2070.Â Entering Snave.
Continue forward onto the A2070.Â Entering Brenzett.
At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto Straight Lane - A259Â (signposted Hastings).
Continue forward onto the A259.Â Entering Brookland.
At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A259.
Continue forward onto Guldeford Road - A259.Â Entering Rye.
At mini-roundabout turn left onto Fishmarket Road - A259Â (signposted Hastings, Battle).
Arrive at Rye,East Sussex.
Section time 0:35, Total time 0:35

Start out at Rye,East Sussex.
At mini-roundabout turn left onto Fishmarket Road - A268Â (signposted London, Hawkhurst).
Turn right onto Military Road.
Turn left onto The Street - B2080.
Continue forward onto The Street - B2080.Â Entering Appledore.
Arrive at Appledore,Ashford.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

This would be early October in hope that we have reasonable weather!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

My brother has an X reg mini in really good nik can he come? lol

Only messing mate presume uve posted this in events as well?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hark said:


> My brother has an X reg mini in really good nik can he come? lol
> 
> Only messing mate presume uve posted this in events as well?


 

Actually no I haven't, good idea!

Cheers


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

Depends when it is but yeah this sounds good im up for it !!


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

yep put me down but i can only do a saturday or a sunday?


----------



## Squidula (Sep 9, 2007)

Assuming I actually have a TT by then, I dont see why not (work permitting). Itll be fun, can be told about all the things that are wrong on the car or broken :roll:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Good work everyone and especially to Kentish for suggesting it.

I'm definately up for it. Agreed that Sat/Sun is best for me too.

BTW Mark's TT is me too, I had to use it for a while whilst my true profile was 'indisposed'.

Anyway, count me in, assuming I can make the date that is :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Can do this if it's after October 15th!

Like to meet you guys but away until then! Will be itching to drive the car though... 

cheers

Rich


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Can do this if it's after October 15th!
> 
> Like to meet you guys but away until then! Will be itching to drive the car though...
> 
> ...


That should help nail down some dates.

I agree I would like to meet some of the folk that I have exchanged posts with. Would be good to check out other people's motors


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Guys;

I have added the date on the 1st post above, Sunday 21st October (especially for Rusty) :wink:

Assuming that I'm not working like I have been all this weekend 

So, where would we like to meet up that is fairly central?
I propose somewhere near the outskirts of Ashford but open to any other suggestions?

Cheers,
Kentish


----------



## Matt-225Roadster (Apr 26, 2007)

as long as i can make it as long as nothing else on.

Great idea, keep me updated!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> I have added the date on the 1st post above, Sunday 20th October (especially for Rusty) :wink:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd be up for that date.
Just outside Ashford would work for me also


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Just bumping it back up there ^


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi,
I live between St. Leonards and Battle, not a million miles from Ashford/Rye/Appledore.
I'd be interested in meeting up as long as mine has been delivered by then.
Would that be Ok?
Cheers.
Paul.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> I have added the date on the 1st post above, Sunday 20th October (especially for Rusty) :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Will do my very best to be there!


----------



## Matt-225Roadster (Apr 26, 2007)

guys, the 20th is a Saturday!!!!!.......which are we going for?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Sussex_Paul said:


> Hi,
> I live between St. Leonards and Battle, not a million miles from Ashford/Rye/Appledore.
> I'd be interested in meeting up as long as mine has been delivered by then.
> Would that be Ok?
> ...


Hi Paul;

Of course, the more the merrier and it'll be nice to meet you and have a look at a new MkII.

You come from my old neck of the woods by the way!

PS.
I've also corrected the date to Sunday 21st, goodspot Matt - thanks!

It'll give us all of Saturday to clean and polish


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi, I have just joined and am based in Kent.

I'd like to come along, introduce myself and meet the locals so to speak.......

Would that be okay?

DSB TTR


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

DSB TTR said:


> Hi, I have just joined and am based in Kent.
> 
> I'd like to come along, introduce myself and meet the locals so to speak.......
> 
> ...


Of course you would be welcome they are a friendly bunch on here !!


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

> Of course you would be welcome they are a friendly bunch on here !!


Excellent, I will check in nearer the time to get the meet particulars.

Great forum BTW

DSB TTR


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for that!
Just been told mine is at the docks awaiting shipping to the UK, so it's looking good for the 21st Oct!!
Will be in touch closer to the date.
Cheers.
Paul.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas about a good place to meet on the outskirts of Ashford?

I suggest we don't meet within Ashford itself as it has a complex array of roads around its one way system and can be a bit daunting if you have never driven through it before.

Perhaps there is a big car park we can all meet at, maybe at the mutiplex cinema car park?

I can post some good directions and address/post code for those with satnav. So, what do you all think - sound like a good plan?

LOCATION ADDED - PLS SEE TOP & BOTTOM OF POST


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi all, Add me to your list, I fancy a run out, meet a few people, chat. I normally get along to the LEEK meet @ Bluewater. Hopefully see you all then, Keep me posted & PM me if you can.......! Cheerz Dazza


----------



## Matt-225Roadster (Apr 26, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> Does anyone have any ideas about a good place to meet on the outskirts of Ashford?
> 
> I suggest we don't meet within Ashford itself as it has a complex array of roads around its one way system and can be a bit daunting if you have never driven through it before.
> 
> ...


How about the Tesco's at Park Farm or the Cinema car park...what you think?


----------



## Matt-225Roadster (Apr 26, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> Does anyone have any ideas about a good place to meet on the outskirts of Ashford?
> 
> I suggest we don't meet within Ashford itself as it has a complex array of roads around its one way system and can be a bit daunting if you have never driven through it before.
> 
> ...


How about the Tesco's at Park Farm or the Cinema car park...what you think?


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

What about the McArthur Glen Outlet Centre....? You can,t mis that, Directions are Junction 9 or 10, M20, follow the signs or look for the big white tent.....!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

dazza66 said:


> What about the McArthur Glen Outlet Centre....? You can,t mis that, Directions are Junction 9 or 10, M20, follow the signs or look for the big white tent.....!


I intitially thought that would be a good place as it's easy to find but it's not very easy to park even on a Sunday!

The cinema car park is huge, it's a massive shared car park and I have never seen it full so I think that will be favourite if that's OK?

The location is here:-

Cineworld
Eureka Leisure Pk
Ashford, 
TN25 4BN

Time:- 
10:45am

My Mobile (in case anyone gets lost) :wink: :-
07971 003 123

Google Map:-
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&cr= ... 0528503958

.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's the list of us so far; I have noticed a lot of other TT owners posting here based in Kent and some in Sussex - look out for them and try and get them along 

*KentishTT
SeanTT
elderberry blue
Squidula
mde-tt
rustyintegrale
Matt-225Roadster
Sussex_Paul
DSB TTR
dazza66*


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Bumpy bumpy!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Not to far from me......... can i be a maybe


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Archersam is a fellow-folkestonian (with a TTR).

I've PM'd him the link to this thread.

Looking forward to the mini meet


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> Not to far from me......... can i be a maybe


Of course you can!

We hope you can make it


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

ROUTE ADDED TO 1st POST ON PAGE 1.

.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all, this sounds a bit different I have to say. I'm keeping my fingers crossed my TT will arrive in time. If it does please count me in. If not then I'll likely take up the offer from DSB TTR to hitch a ride with him - very very kind of you DSB :wink:

Mentioned it to the wife last night and she pissed herself laughing. Women ! Most of them just dont get it !

Still need to check date in diary but should be ok.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Mine did that too and when she stopped laughing she said "so a bunch of grown men in Audi TT's all meet up and talk about their cars".

"Eeer, well yes" I said and then she started laughing again.

Women! :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> Mine did that too and when she stopped laughing she said "so a bunch of grown men in Audi TT's all meet up and talk about their cars".
> 
> "Eeer, well yes" I said and then she started laughing again.
> 
> Women! :roll:


My Mrs just said so you are going to meet some men from the Internet in a car park :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Just an observation but that Cineworld/Pizzahut/frankie and Benny's car park can get quite full, The Burger King/Hotel car park just before is normally empty ...as i said just an observation, and yes i can navigate Kent via fast food outlets :lol:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

If i do get there with the new car, i'll drag a mate along who lives in Ashford on Park Farm. He's a bit handy with a nice Digital SLR and various lenses. I reckon he'd be very interested in getting some top quality pics sorted. I'll keep you up to date chaps.


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

I cannot make this as going to be away with work......but enjoy the Brenzett roundabout to Rye road as it is one of my FAVOURITES.....


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Archersam said:


> I cannot make this as going to be away with work......but enjoy the Brenzett roundabout to Rye road as it is one of my FAVOURITES.....


Cancel your work trip 

Brenzett is great though


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I have asked "clived" to make this thread a sticky.

I'll be away for a week from tonight so I'll be a bit quiet for a while. 
I'll be TT spotting in the Algarve 
And probably driving a Clio or Fester 

Actually, last time we went in June, they handed me the keys to a Megane and I said I didn't want it and they upgraded me a couple of classes to a brand new Focus TDi estate which I must admit was rather good and a bit of a result!

I'll miss my TT though!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

In your absence Kentish - BUMP


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

i like the directions but i stick to the satnav? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

yep me to put me down should be good for that?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

If anyione lives in herne bay then we could meet before we set off and go down together


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> I have asked "clived" to make this thread a sticky.
> 
> I'll be away for a week from tonight so I'll be a bit quiet for a while.
> I'll be TT spotting in the Algarve
> ...


It may be worth asking a mod to move it over to events


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Has this thread died or what? we need a date? Maye sunday the 21st


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

sorry just seen that about the date. Who is going then?


----------



## D0C (Sep 24, 2007)

im up for a meet but is it only for mk1 TTs?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

D0C said:


> im up for a meet but is it only for mk1 TTs?


Don't see why it should be

Chaps i may struggle to do this as i need to go to the LEEK meet in the evening....not 100% sure yet


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm going - will have my TT by then - whooop !


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm still on for it.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Peeps

Have we set down a timeand date for this. I had the 21st in my diary - is this still the case?

I only ask cos I was planning to run the Maidstone half marathon that day


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Guys;

I'm back from my hols 

Incidentally, I saw only one TT in the Algarve, a silver roadster just like mine!

Thanks for bumping the post whilst I was away.

Just keeping you all updated too. The meet is still on for Sunday 21st October with the meeting point being the cineworld car park/s at Ashford and from there we head off to Rye and stop there if we can find space for a chat and a drink and then run out to Appledore alongside the Grand Military Canal and stop for lunch at the pub in Appledore. I haven't booked a table as numbers will be difficult to pin down, so we'll take our chances and move off elsewhere if too busy.

Looking forward to the 21st!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

:-( :-(

This could have been my first meet but I'm out of the country that week..... can't believe it, it's pretty local to me as well...(well only an hour or so drive)


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Guys,
Just checking you're aware that the A259 road bridge in Rye is closed for 4 weeks.
It's the one on the way out of town as you head towards Camber.
Cheers.
Paul.
edit . All traffic is being diverted down the Royal Military Canal Rd via Appledore.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

bump......


----------



## Matt-225Roadster (Apr 26, 2007)

HI people.

I am still up for this, but wont have my wheels refurbished by then...   

Can we have a check on every attending please.

Cheers


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Matt-225Roadster said:


> HI people.
> 
> I am still up for this, but wont have my wheels refurbished by then...
> 
> ...


I'll be there!


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

Me too


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just going to say the same thing. I will be there, Kentish wanna meet up and travel up to ashford, seeing as we live close to each other?


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll be there  If weather is dog awful I will give it a miss though. Whats the deal on meets if its pissing down chaps ? Friend with Digital SLR also still up for it for some snappy piccies.

My TT portal site will gladly host the write-up for the day and pictures. Whos running this event ? Interested in getting a MEET writeup sorted and hosted on my site ?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Just going to say the same thing. I will be there, Kentish wanna meet up and travel up to ashford, seeing as we live close to each other?


PM sent


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah good point if the weather is crap i dont think i will go


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm up for it and will still be there even if its aweful weather


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep thats what the roof is for


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

SeanTT said:


> Yep thats what the roof is for


Exactly

However, if the weather is fine, that's what the TTRs are for!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Kentish:

One quick thought. What's your first name? I was just thinking, it would be odd if I had to call your mobile and say "is that KentishTT?". It would be better to say "hello Bob, I'm lost".

I'm Mark BTW


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

Do we have a definate list of people still ??? Im definate as i think Kentish and mde-tt are who else ???


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Yes, I'm still on for this and I'll bring a camera in case the weather is nice :wink:

I'm another Kevin BTW!

Feel free to give me a call on 07971 003 123 if you get lost and I'll try and help direct you.

So, who will be washing and polishing on Saturday :wink: 
Mine may get a wash but it really does need a polish but lack of time means I prob won't get around to a polish and wax.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I may try and pop down to this and say hi if thats ok?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I might come along also  (58mile from me though  )


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

STUB, JAAYDE of course you can come along - be nice to see you there!

Have safe journies!


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> I might come along also  (58mile from me though  )


58 miles you girl its double that and some for me!

I have still to ask the wife.... tell ya later!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So, who will be washing and polishing on Saturday :wink:
> Mine may get a wash but it really does need a polish but lack of time means I prob won't get around to a polish and wax.


I'm afraid that Mrs mde won't allow me to clean and polish my car this Saturday as she has released me from 'domestic administration' duties on Sunday to attend my "TT club thingy" (therefore having to pay penance on Saturday - my normal day for cleaning and polishing :x )

Needless to say Mrs mde won't be coming on Sunday (she's with the mother in law talking about how much of a geek I am with my "expensive toy")
Still, I'll try and throw a bucket over the car on Sunday morning if she's looking in the other direction and the kids aren't playing up (2 x toddlers :roll: ).

Glad to see folk from up north :lol: making the effort to come down. The more the merrier. I would like to see some of those german style plates and I see stub has some.

I'm really looking forward to it. The folk of Kent don't know what a treat they're in for seeing all our TT's out.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Stub said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > I might come along also  (58mile from me though  )
> ...


Just tell her you are taking her put for lunch and then come and meet us


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

mde-tt said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Bring wife in M-in-L too! :wink:

My wife is coming out with me, anyone else bringing their other halves?

I expect she'll want me to go shopping with her for the following month to address the balance though :wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> I expect she'll want me to go shopping with her for the following month to address the balance though :wink:


Ah, the pleasure/pain or ying/yang balance will be restored in Canterbury!

I can see me being put down for extra 'domestic admin' as punishment for going out for the day! (is that a thumb hovering over my head?)


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Forecast to be a beauty of a day, plenty of sun, if not a little chilly. I'll definitely be there.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

BobFat said:


> Forecast to be a beauty of a day, plenty of sun, if not a little chilly. I'll definitely be there.


Good work Bobfat. I was looking at the weather for Sunday earlier today and got excited when I saw its due to be fine!


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi all, Are we still on for tomorrow.....? Gonna travel down the M20 from Strood, Jump off at junction 9, Gonna leave at 9.30am be there in plenty of time....! See ya then ok

Regards Dazza


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

ill be there just before 11 :wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

dazza66 said:


> Hi all, Are we still on for tomorrow.....? Gonna travel down the M20 from Strood, Jump off at junction 9, Gonna leave at 9.30am be there in plenty of time....! See ya then ok
> 
> Regards Dazza


Certainly are still on!
If its like today it will be a cracking day, either way still looking forward to it.

I'll be bringing my digital SLR so can take some pictures.
Hoping for a good turnout.

Go on, who's been out cleaning their TT today :wink:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Neil, See you soon, lets hope the weathers fine......! Dazza


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Folks;

I'm meeting up with Ian and travelling over with him tomorrow (or behind if he's had a remap) 

We'll be there about 10:30 - 10:45.

Looking forward to meeting you all.

Weather is supposed to be pretty good


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey folks. A great day out. Thanks for making it so much fun. For my first meet I really enoyed it, and have to say was somewhat apprehensive at first. Very much looking forward to the next one. My mate Steve and I will be up for planning up the next route.

Got some good piccies today with a couple of nice 'on the move' ones too. Feel free to send any good ones through to my email @ [email protected] and I'll host them.

Sean, reckon Steve and I will sort out a Vag-Com between us to plug into the motors but any probs i'll be sure to look you up, if thats ok.

So heres to the next meet, lets make sure it doesn't clash with Bluewater meet, and lets see if we can get more along next time. Guys, for those who didnt come.... u missed out !!!!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

After a late one friday i came down with man flu and didn't feel up to the early drive.

Where are the pics then and who attended ?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Folks;

Attendees for our first KenTT Meet were:-

Bobfat - Silver MkII TTR
Mde-TT - Green MkI TTC
Dazza66 - Silver MkI TTC
Ian222 - Black MkI TTC
SeanTT - Yellow MkI TTC
Kentish TT - Silver MkI TTR

It was nice to meet you all yesterday and a great fun day.

Do we all agree that it would be nice to make this a regular meet, perhaps every other month?

I think we should think of a name for regular meets. Maybe KenTT Cruise? ...Perhaps that's a bit naff?? :wink:

Any ideas for a name?

For our next meet, I wondered whether a coastal cruise would be nice; we could meet up at Cineworld in Ashford again and then drop onto the A20 Hythe Road (that's by the Tesco where we found some decent 99RON) and head down towards Hythe on the A20 and then along the coast (A259) to Dymchurch, St. Mary's Bay, New Romney, Old Romney and along to Brenzett (where I had my emergancy fill up with 95RON  the first time yesterday) and then we could take the same winding road (A259) that we went along yesterday and into Rye, the onto Winchelsea (nice village there for photos) and then head along the A259 and into Hastings Old Town and have Fish 'n' Chips in the Old Town where there is a big car park near all the fishing boats. Or, one of the pubs in the Old Town

Something else I thought could be good fun next spring; ......there's the Sports & Kitcar Show at Detling and I wondered whether we could organise something for a meet there; it would be a bit more of a "show & shine" than a hoon like we had yesterday but it could be fun, some of us with VAGCOM could do a few tweeks for others and perhaps WAK & Morgan would like to come down and also make it a modding weekend at the show - I'm sure they'd have a few customers, perhaps they could stay at ours for the weekend if they don't want to travel back and forth. I'll see what you all think and if it sounds popular I'll get in touch with WAK and Morgan to see whther they'd be interested.

Anyway, it was a great day yesterday and I'm looking forward to the next one 

I'll get a few pics of last Sunday up on this thread as soon as I can and mail them to Neil to host too but they are on Mrs K's phone b/c I forgot my camera! Oh and I did find my wallet - it was with the camera :roll:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Heres a piccy to get you all salivating. A technically good picture from Steve !!!

*TTs in the Country*


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

:lol:

I can now see why that female jogger and her dog were rather nervous!

:wink:

That's great, I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the photos.

I'll try and post some tonight.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah was a good day out lads, defo up for a regular thing that route sounds good Kev. Great pic, so those great cameras with massive lenses did serve a purpose ha. Lets see some more.


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

Yep -- I would definately be up for a regular scenic TT cruise. I'm from south London, and I've just had Koni Sports fitted which are phenomenal. (I'll post pics I took of the installation soon.)


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Heres another piccy....

*TTs lined up in Appledore*


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Neil;

Stop teasing! :wink:

Keep posting pics 

Did Steve get any of our TTR's together?

I could have kicked myself when I realised I had left the camera at home!

Cheers,
K


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Neil, Great pictures great day loved it. I,d love to see us " on the move " pictures. Steve had been clicking for ages. Where can we view your pictures taken....? Dazza


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

Fantastic Day !!!!

Thanks to everything who went, it was really nice meeting you all...

And thanks Kevin it was a nice route with some nice views..

But i dont think we should go back to that pub as they might charge us for new turf :lol:

Would be good get together again and cant wait for the pics


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Heres another, going out for a meal now... more l8r. Steve is editing.


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Cracking pics Neil....!


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Back from Dinner, heres another.

*The TT Boyz*









Steves piccies are in raw format on his camera, which means each has to be converted. Advantage is all piccies are max resolution on the memory stick. He is doing me a CD. Many action shots very out of focus but there are some more. Steve spends time editing in Photoshop to make them look as good as you are seeing. To be fair the previous image was NOT edited which is quite something. The Sun flare lens cover he had gave the sun star effect on the bumper and some nice vignetting in the corners.

Go here to look at lots of Steves pictures - some of them are truly stunning !

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gribbsy/


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

They're great photos and it was a top day.

Yes, you can see how close that running and dog would have been  
A good hack and some great roads. Like the route for the next one, need to find some good stopping points (village greens are great), oh and yes I fear we won't be that welcome where we were on sunday due to the tyre marks (oh well - stiff sh1t!)

I'm going to email my photos over to Neil for him to host (and post if you will  )

I took only one of the old and new roadsters together at Tescos, its not a great shot - but its a start.

Definately something to do again and Mrs mde says she will definately come along next time, if it means lunch out!

Needs a catchy name - who here is in marketing or PR?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Woooaaah ! Please *REMOVE* reg plates.

Great to see the Mk1 & 2 Roadsters side by side


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

removed temporarilty whilst plates are removed


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

These are all great!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

BobFat said:


> Woooaaah ! Please *REMOVE* reg plates.
> 
> Great to see the Mk1 & 2 Roadsters side by side


Hi Neil, I don't have photoshop and therefore can't remove the plates from the photos.

Sorry chaps for posting with plates if this is an issue.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

mde-tt said:


> BobFat said:
> 
> 
> > Woooaaah ! Please *REMOVE* reg plates.
> ...


Hi M;

Do you have paintshop (comes with MS Office I think), you can open jpegs in that and use the eraser tool to delete parts of the image.

Nice photos, be a shame not to have them here!

I'll try and get mine posted later, basic as they are!

:wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well mine does look pretty on its own. :lol: :lol:

Oh and am up for a stand at the show you mentioned Kev, be a crack.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Get those piccies to me and I will edit and re-post  . Appreciate you have already provided some. [email protected]

Stand at the show would be fantastic. Count me in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*"Cruising in KenTT"* ? (you can tell i'm not in marketing - HAHAHA)

But is that not what we are wanting to do chaps? Get together and drive rather than just sit around like sad muppets talking alloys all day. :roll:

It would be absolutely fantastic to cruise round some of the coast with a line of 12+ TT's and a mix of MK1 and MK2's. MENTAL ! So i'm liking the sound of the next 'Tour de Kent'. Oooh, how about *"TTouring round KenTT" * 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

BobFat said:


> Get those piccies to me and I will edit and re-post  . Appreciate you have already provided some. [email protected]
> 
> Stand at the show would be fantastic. Count me in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


In that case we should organise a weekend jaunt down to Cornwall. Now that is countryside - especially in winter...


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

That sounds pretty cool, Cruising around the kent coast with a line of TT,s. We could even arrange to meet up with other TT Owners. Theres plenty of people on the forum with there own little meets.....!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm up for that too. Good idea.

There are so many decent places around to have a gander at.

How much is a stand at the show BTW?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I completely agree, to just park up and chat or running up and down a seafront or high street is not really that exciting but a chance to chat and look at each others recent upgrades combined with a good long run around some nice straight and twisty roads is a lot of fun!

If you all fancy a longer run oneday next spring/summer, might I suggest we take the route along the coast through Rye, Winchelsea and up over Fairlight Glen to Hastings (A259) and then carry on towards Eastbourne and divert off to Polegate and then down through the villages of Jevington and Alfriston and across to Beachy Head and Seaford. That would be a cracking run with some great views with plenty of good photo opportunities.

We could set out early-ish on a Sunday morning and have lunch at the top of Beachy Head in the pub at Birling Gap.

All sticking together in a larger group could be a challenge but we could have set times for each location and wait for 10-15 mins at each for others to arrive and then have a couple of points where we stop a little longer and lunch of course (2 hours :wink: ). Also exchange phone numbers for directions en-route if anyone gets stuck at a junction and misses where we are going.

I'll look into how much the cost would be for a club area at the Detling show, split between all of us would probably come out cheaper than the entrance fee? And I'm sure WAK and Morgan may chip in if they want to come for a modding weekend. It's just an idea at the moment and depends on cost but I'll post back here and let you know if it's feasible as soon as I can find out.

Having trouble downloading our photos from the weekend!
Device not recognised :x


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

That would be great! I don't want to sit in a parking lot talking about mods. I want to drive. Count me in for the next one. But provide plenty of heads-up notice, as my free weekends are few and far between.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Right everyone, I have created a page on my TT Mk2 Knowledge Portal with some pictures. I have deliberately downsized them though so if you right click -> save image they wont be big. I would be happy to agree a standard re-size to load up to the site and display a reduced size from that stored in the website using HTML as required.

Max size i'd be prepared to store would be 1,600 x 1,200. Let me know what suits.

Go here to direct link to the page --> http://www.axdn24.dsl.pipex.com/owners_ ... h_east.htm


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Some more photos, not great as they were only taken on the mobly (I must remember the digi SLR next time):-


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

we were really lucky with the weather last weekend, look how grim it is outside now (and for the past few days)


----------



## Scottyboy_1986 (Aug 26, 2009)

hey guys

first post! will introduce myself offically when i get my pics on here
i live in maidstone and would like to meet fellow tt enthusiasts! i just got myself (well a few months ago)
2001 amulet red 225 cab tt! love it so far even with its few problems...
are there any regular meets or just the odd one when everyone is able to?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

hello mate, this is an old thread i went to this. Not a regular thing just when someone in Kent wants to organise something. It is quite hard to get peeps from Kent interested in meeting up y3putt did a meet a few months ago and 3 of us turned up. Keep your eyes on the events section for any coming up.


----------

